

Top 5 Reasons Why China Is Hacker Heaven - craze3
http://www.ridehelios.com/blog/top-5-reasons-why-china-is-hacker-heaven/

======
mtrimpe
The article seems to actually talk about it being " _Hardware_ Hacker Heaven."

That is something I definitely believe, although I would then be interested
more in a practical guide to / report on on how to pull off actually building
something there.

